

AWS fraudulent charges, continuing since before August - datashovel

I&#x27;ve been opening support tickets since September, and have been calling in since before August, on a monthly basis, to try to resolve an issue.<p>Somehow someone has been charging recurring charges to my Bank of America credit card.<p>The worst of the issue is that AWS continues to charge the card after repeatedly assuring me that the charges will no longer occur.  Last month we went to the lengths of a 3-way call with a Bank of America representative and an AWS representative.  Thinking this issue was behind us, I was mistaken.  This morning I logged in only to see a new charge from AWS.<p>Is AWS incompetent?  Or are they playing games?<p>How do we make it stop?
======
datashovel
I've gone through all of my accounts, and none show charges for this amount,
and none are "linked" to the credit card, so it's definitely an account I
don't have access to. They won't give me information since I can't login /
give credentials to the account in question.

So I understand why they can't access that account, but I can't explain why
they refuse to stop charging a credit card that I have in my possession and am
the owner of.

------
giis
I'm using AWS too. Last couple of months I stopped their services (might re-
new it this month) . They didn't billed me. Did you find-out why there are
charging you like consumption of ec2 or snapshot etc ? Something running (or
ran) without your knowledge?

If you think everything is fine. Then may be tell your bank to disapprove any
payment request from Amazon with your account?

